# 60% OFF KVM VPS in Dallas, Texas - RADWEBHOSTING.COM



## radwebhosting (Jul 11, 2017)

*RAD WEB HOSTING* provides professional website hosting, master reseller hosting, VPS servers, and *dedicated servers in Dallas.*.

We are providing VPS offers for a limited time and in limited quantities!

*KVM VPS SILVER *
•2 CPU x 2.6GHz
•*4GB RAM*
•25GB Disk (RAID 10)
•2000GB Bandwidth
•1 IP Address
Use Promo "*RADSILVER* "

WAS $60.00* now $29.00*

*ORDER SERVER *-SAVE $31/mo

*KVM VPS GOLD*
•4 CPU x 2.6GHz
•*12GB RAM*
•100GB Disk (RAID 10)
•4000GB Bandwidth
•3 IP Addresses
Use Promo "*RADGOLD* "

WAS $136.00 *now $59.00*

*ORDER SERVER *-SAVE $77/mo

*KVM VPS PLATINUM*
•8 CPU x 2.6GHz
•*24GB RAM*
•200GB Disk(RAID 10)
•8000GB Bandwidth
•4 IP Addresses
Use Promo "*RADPLATINUM*"

WAS $259.00 *now $99.00

ORDER SERVER *-SAVE $160/mo

All VPS Servers Feature:

•Free Setup
•*Instant Server Deploy*
•Full Root Access
•Internap Flow Controller
•SSAE 16 and SAS-70 Certified
•Redundant Core & Border Cisco Routers
•24/7/365 Radical Support
•*Free Standard DDoS Protection*
•500Gbps Enterprise DDoS Protection Optional
•Unmetered Incoming Bandwidth

If you would like a different product or need assistance, please visit our website at RadWebHosting.com to open a ticket with our Sales department. All servers are located in our *Tier 3+ Dallas, TX data center*.


----------

